# marine land double bright light for 180



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

hello,i have recently bought 4 ,24-36" marineland double bright led light strips for my recently purchaced 180 gallon aquarium,i was wondering if this would be enough light to grow plants in this size tank


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't see why not I have the single bright on my 46G and my pants are growing new sprouts and flowering 

check my photos.


----------



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

well i want to know if 4 double bright led lights on a 180 will grow all plants or just low to medium light plants,im so concerned because this a kind of a deep tank,thanks for your feed back ,i liked your photos


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The only way you could get that info is with a PAR meter. Unless, you find someone out there that has done close to what you've done. But, to say whether it is low, med, or high you will not know. Add in pressurized CO2 and you can grow higher light requirement plants, with lower light levels.


----------

